# New House Setup Ideas



## golson (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all,
I like to introduce my new house setting and a document file is attached to best describe the dimensions and placement of furniture. Before I buy all my home theatre setup, I need some advice before dumping a bunch of cash. I am open to wall or ceiling mount speakers if possible. I do have access to the walls from the attic to run wires to speakers and back to theatre system. I also like to know what equipment would best suit my needs and below a thousand bucks. The TV is actually above the fireplace so I thought about placing my home theatre system in a cabinet below but that would no look to good. And to the right of the TV is a bay window. The left side might be a suitable spot for a cabinet but I also have a door and window there to but not as close as the right side window. I have income tax money so please let me know before my wife spends it all.....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

View attachment Speaker Setup Suggestion.doc


My suggestion is all ceiling speakers because you dont appear to have room for floorstanding in the front. Hopefully you wont have light cans in the way of speaker placement.If you go all ceiling my suggestion is a 8 or 10 inch like Proficient. 
http://www.proficientaudio.com/products/home-theater/ceiling-lcr-speakers/c1030-ceiling-lcr-speaker
I know you have access to the attic but getting wires down an exterior wall is not so easy for 2 reasons. Generally the roof line angles down on top of the exterior wall making it hard to drill a hole in that limited space...
Also that wall is going to be insulated so be ready with some glow rods to fish the wires down to your equipment location...lddude:

And Definately get a quality HDMI cable to your TV. Sorry I didnt see the budget part at first....you might look at PARTSEXPRESS for some lower priced speakers...but keep in mind that at least 75% of your budget is for speakers..


----------



## golson (Feb 20, 2012)

I like your ideas. The second floor is a subfloor to the upstairs rooms and might not be too dificult to fish these wires through. The other question is would both couch locations get surround sound or just the one facing the TV?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

golson said:


> I like your ideas. The second floor is a subfloor to the upstairs rooms and might not be too dificult to fish these wires through. The other question is would both couch locations get surround sound or just the one facing the TV?


The side couch will be a compromise on surround sound but still perceivable depending on how you setup the Audio Video Reciever..What I mean is, during the room equalization process, most new AVR's let you setup 2 or 3 listening positions with the calibration microphone. I would make 3 positions in your room. 1 on the left side of the rear couch, 2 on the right side of the rear couch and 3 in the middle of the side couch. This should "average out" the listening positions in that room. 
Have you decided what receiver your going to get ??


----------

